# Rescued (Glendale, AZ) Pigeons



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I thought I would start a new thread to update the progress of the pigeons that were rescued from Mary's place.

Philodice was unable to get the aviary she was thinking about so I'm going to keep the pigeons I have (total of 11), acclimate them & release them with my backyard flock.

Kim, bless her heart, offered to take the sick ones. I spoke with her last evening & she said the little darlings are holding their own.  

Shi is 'fostering' two. One with a wing issue. We're hoping with a little down time & then some confined flight exercise he will be able to be released in my backyard. Time will tell.

The other is not releasable, in my opinion. It appears his leg had been broken (old injury) & healed terrbily (foot is facing backward & his leg seems to be frozen under him). He may be able to fly, however I'm concerned with his landings. Even when he walks he falls over on his right side as he has no right leg support whatsoever. 

When time permits, I'm sure Kim will post updates on her pijjies & Shi can update on her two. 

Cindy


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

So glad to hear the pigeons have a bright future ahead of them, even the poor handicapped guy. 
It is so wonderful and refreshing to see so many people working together to help these lovely little souls.
I'd like to shake all of your hands and give you a pat on the back for another job well done!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I think you are all wonderful!

The bird with the twisted leg should be able to adapt. My Harry had only one leg and learnt to hop about. 

Cynthia


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

cyro51 said:


> I think you are all wonderful!
> 
> The bird with the twisted leg should be able to adapt. *My Harry had only one leg and learnt to hop about. *
> Cynthia


Was he able to be released, Cynthia? 

I should have taken some pictures before we transported him to Shi's. 

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> So glad to hear the pigeons have a bright future ahead of them, even the poor handicapped guy.
> *It is so wonderful and refreshing to see so many people working together* to help these lovely little souls.
> I'd like to shake all of your hands and give you a pat on the back for another job well done!


Team work certainly prevails.  

Cindy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Was he able to be released, Cynthia?


No, I kept him. The vet wanted to amputate in case he developed an infection but I will see how he gets along. So far he seems comfortable and active.

Harry's leg was amputated without my knowledge or consent by another vet, I had asked her to just amputate her foot. She was fine for about 4 years then the strain on the one leg became too much and she syaryed to destroy her feathers and damage her wings by using them as crutches. She died last August.

Cynthia


----------



## ZeldaCA (Dec 30, 2007)

God Bless you all for doing this! It looked like such a huge job, yet so much good got done by those involved! It looked like a monumental effort. 

You're all the best! I am sure all the babies, as well as the sick/injured adults you rescued will live happy lives because of you. 

(((hugs)))

Zelda and Floyd


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Cindy, 

Thanks for the updates on these guys. Am thinking of all of you over there in Ariz. and the care you are giving these birds. It's Awesome!

Margaret


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I do want to give a *BIG* Thank You! to Charis and Pidgey for their advise. 

Pijes are hanging in there, two of the nine I'm kinda worried about. 
Prayers and good thoughts for these guys sure would help.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I gotta' say that I personally didn't have any idea what was going on until this weekend. Last week I got sent a picture to lighten up and I had no idea whatsoever why. I hadn't read any of that one thread because the title just said something about a baby needing a new home. Anyway, y'all have done a heckuva' job on a gargantuan task!

Pidgey


----------

